# Honda 4-wheelers and truck beds



## CharlesH (Apr 14, 2006)

I believe I have decided on a Honda Foreman 500 4x4, but I got to thinking and was wondering how they fit in the bed of a truck?  Due to my living situation I will have to leave it at my parents and they would not have room for a trailer.  I will have to transport it in the bed of my truck. 

How do you think the fit would be in the bed of my 2001 F-150 supercrew?

I also like the Honda Rancher AT because it has selectable 4x4.  Over all it is only 3 in shorter and 1 in less on the wheel base.

What do you guys think?


----------



## moparman440 (Apr 14, 2006)

You shouldnt have any problems at all, I know someone who has one and he carrys it around in a silverado.


----------



## CharlesH (Apr 15, 2006)

I figure that I probably could, but the supercrew bed is only 5 1/2' instead of 6.


----------



## Ozzie (Apr 16, 2006)

If the tail gate won't close you can get one of these:

http://www.laguarddog.com/

I have a Colorado Crew Cab with a 5 foot bed and the tail gate won't close with my Rancher in it, so I use one.  It's great, the ATV is in there solid and it only takes a few seconds to load and unload with it.  You can also lock it in your bed which helps sometimes.


----------



## CharlesH (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks Ozzie.  I figured it'd fit after I did the measurements on length with the tailgate down.  But it was going to be close on length.  The width was looking tight because of the hubs.

I like that contraption; looks like a great way to secure it.


----------



## Ozzie (Apr 17, 2006)

Charles, one area to be especially careful with is the front bumper on the ATV, and making sure it does not contact your rear cab glass.  An old motorcycle tire is good for this, it makes a good bumper to put in between your quad and the truck cab.


----------



## Trizey (Apr 17, 2006)

I've got a Foreman that will fit in a regular bed of an F150 barely.  

It will fit with the tailgate down.


----------



## CharlesH (Apr 17, 2006)

Trizey,

Does it fit in your truck with the tailgate up?


----------



## specialk (Apr 17, 2006)

if you don't have a truck toolbox installed, it should fit tailgate up.  be careful of driving it up in there and stopping it in time before it hits the back glass.  i've seen more than one person bust the whole back glass out of their pick-up.


----------



## Hintz (Apr 17, 2006)

my 450 foreman fits in my short bed silverado


----------



## Ozzie (Apr 18, 2006)

Charles, keep in mind that Trizey has a regular short bed F-150 and it's 6 feet long.  You have a SuperCrew short bed which means your bed is 6 inches shorter, so it probably will not be possible to get a Foreman in there with the tailgate up.  I have a friend with a 2003 F-150 SuperCrew and he has to put the tailgate down and use one of those bed extenders to get his 400 cc Yamaha (forgot the model) on his truck.


----------



## Trizey (Apr 18, 2006)

Ozzie is right.  I have the 6' bed and I can close my tailgate.

You should have no problem with the gate down.


----------



## CharlesH (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks guys; I don't mind having to leave my tailgate down.  It will help me save a little on space and money on a trailer.


----------



## Trizey (Apr 18, 2006)

Eventually you'll want a trailer!  The ramps WILL get old.


----------

